# WARNING sawdust users!



## big casino (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey all I'm sure if you use saw dust at one point or another you have needed to dry out some of the moisture in your dust to get it to stay smoldering

well I always assumed that if I left saw dust in the microwave that it could eventually get hot enough to ignite, well today  as I was trying to multi task

I put some saw dust on a paper plate and placed it into the microwave, and proceeded to carry on doing a couple other things, I measured out a little more saw dust than normal so I added about 20 seconds to the time I normally set it for which was one cup about 40 seconds, this time I had about 1 and 1/2 cups so I set it for 1 min

when I opened my microwave I found the saw dust was smoking and my paper plate was starting to blacken, it was quite a surprise that what little I changed in the time and amount, made a big difference in the out come.








I had always used paper plates b4 with out any trouble, I will NOT use them again, and would recommend if anyone else is using them to stop for their own safety, and also I will never turn my back on the microwave again.

This happened due to my own carelessness, and stoopidity,  luckily no harm done this time, but if I would have had 10 more seconds on the timer who knows? I just hope others can see my mistake and learn from it so they don't wind up in the same situation

on the other hand it was the easiest time I ever had in lighting my AMZN.... LOL

Be safe,

Harry


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2012)

Big Casino..... I did that.... thought I was going to have to buy bride a new micro.....  Now the dust, chips and pellets go in the smoker in an aluminum pie tin at 250 for awhile..... 

If I started a fire in Brides micro.....


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh boy that could have been bad. I do the microwave trick as well but I have always used  a regular kitchen plate. I usually nuke mine for around 2-3 minutes and haven't had any fire issues. Yet that is. I better make sure I stick around and keep an eye on it in the future. Don't need  a fire just because I am careless. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## big casino (Jan 29, 2012)

normally I try and fill up the AMZN and then put it in the smoker during the heat up and drying process to dry out the dust b4 lighting, but there are times like today that just didn't get done so I opted to use the microwave...

I forgot rule #1 ........be prepared


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow that could have ended badly. I am fortunate to live where I don't have to nuke the dust but that is a good warning


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2012)

I have done the same thing, only mine caught fire & the whole house smelled like hickory for days. Down here in Florida you have to nuke the dust because the humidity is so high. But now I know to give it 30 seconds, stir it up a little then another 30 seconds. That usually does it. The time it caught fire I just set it for 2 minutes.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the warning. :) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Have fun and Happy smoking :)


----------



## mossymo (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up BC, and I'm sure the same goes for those drying pellets.
 


DaveOmak said:


> Big Casino..... I did that.... thought I was going to have to buy bride a new micro.....  Now the dust, chips and pellets go in the smoker in an aluminum pie tin at 250 for awhile.....
> 
> If I started a fire in Brides micro.....


I would have just taken the credit for seasoning the microwave for the wife...


----------



## venture (Jan 29, 2012)

I use a kitchen bowl and nuke for 1 minute.  Bowl gets a little warm but I don't think I will be trying any paper plates!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 29, 2012)

Get heads-up post Harry.  I haven't nuked my pellets yet for the AMNPS but I will definitely remember this post if/when I do.  Thanks for the safety reminder!

-Salt


----------

